# Spouse, GF/BF, significant other professions?



## Mitica100 (Nov 25, 2004)

It's funny, at least as long as I recall we didn't talk about our spouse-GF/BF-significant other's profession.

I'll start:

Wife works for the Maricopa County Sheriff's Office, at the AFIS (Automated Fingerprint Identification System).  She used to work as a Private Investigator for about a year and before that as marketing coordinator for a non-profit no-kill animal shelter.

Your turn...


----------



## PreludeX (Nov 25, 2004)

totally single, but lookin.. but hopefully either a photographer or designer of somesort...


----------



## photogoddess (Nov 25, 2004)

My hubby is a forklift mechanic. He's a great all around mechanic too. I've never seen anything that he hasn't been able to fix.


----------



## Luminosity (Nov 25, 2004)

B/f is a guard for a high security prison.


----------



## Walt (Nov 25, 2004)

My wife is also a Paramedic.


----------



## Corry (Nov 25, 2004)

My boyfriend is a student at the moment.  He's going for graphic design...he's amazingly talented at what he does.  He also works part time in the call center for a big auto parts company.


----------



## Nagala (Nov 25, 2004)

My wife is a nurse.


----------



## Bokeh (Nov 25, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> My boyfriend is a student at the moment.  He's going for graphic design...he's amazingly talented at what he does.  He also works part time in the call center for a big auto parts company.



Core, are you talking about graphics design like for the web?  If so, tell him to switch majors - IT is being outsourced to countries like India at an incredible rate.


----------



## Corry (Nov 25, 2004)

No, not that kind.  He's a very good artist, and totally into video games.  He plans to design video games for a living.  He's awesome at it....I've seen his level designs and character models...I used to think I was a good artist, but not anymore.  He makes me look kindergarten.


----------



## Karalee (Nov 25, 2004)

My fiance sells sport and fishing boats and motor yachts.


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 25, 2004)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> B/f is a guard for a high security prison.



That's great! My wife also works in the city's newest jail. A very interesting field, if you ask me...  Never a dull day.  Stories I hear!... :shock:


----------



## steve817 (Nov 26, 2004)

My wife works at probably the most challening and trying of positions.....The Stay at Home Mom.


----------



## Niki (Nov 26, 2004)

My bf is a student... programming & design and some other computer stuff.


----------



## ferny (Nov 26, 2004)

My lover spends lots of its time holding computer mouses, pens and such.


 :cry:


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 26, 2004)

My husband's a chemical engineer, works in a petroleum refinery.

Steve: cheers to your wife's job!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Nov 26, 2004)

My wife works in superannuation - she is the complaints officer.

HEY Lumi - I run the juvenile prison system in Qld. Shhhh....


----------



## carlita (Nov 26, 2004)

my bf's a student.  he's studying criminal justice, just like me.    when he graduates he's going to be in the army for a bit (he's another ROTC guy... not sure how i keep ending up with those :-?) and after that he's thinking about a job with the FBI.


----------



## Luminosity (Nov 26, 2004)

Miti , I hear ya there on the stories from your other half's job .. scary stuff ....

He's been accepted into college and is starting in September next year ...studying to be a chef. By the end of his course he'll be able to run his own restaurant ... 
Which is jusssssst slightly less dangerous a job then the one he's in now


----------



## Luminosity (Nov 26, 2004)

2Stupid2Duck said:
			
		

> HEY Lumi - I run the juvenile prison system in Qld. Shhhh....



Oh gawd , look out


----------



## ferny (Nov 26, 2004)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Miti , I hear ya there on the stories from your other half's job .. scary stuff ....
> 
> He's been accepted into college and is starting in September next year ...studying to be a chef. By the end of his course he'll be able to run his own restaurant ...
> Which is jusssssst slightly less dangerous a job then the one he's in now



So he'll be playing with sharp knives and fire then?


----------



## danalec99 (Nov 26, 2004)

My wife works for Citigroup, with their Audit & Risk Management division.


----------



## voodoocat (Nov 26, 2004)

My wife is a loan processor.  Nothing too exciting about that.  Except that she makes a whole lot more than me


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 26, 2004)

ferny said:
			
		

> My lover spends lots of its time holding computer mouses, pens and such.



 

My girlfriend is a student, studying forestry.


----------



## Bokeh (Nov 26, 2004)

Niki said:
			
		

> My bf is a student... programming &amp; design and some other computer stuff.



Ouch... no offense but i would tell him to switch majors while it's still easy.  The following fields are being outsourced to cheap labor countries like India at truly alarming rates, and in this order:

"Anything" in the tech field
Call centers (yes I know some are coming back due to language issues etc)
Accounting
Architecture
Finanace
Radiology (reading of x-rays; these doctors used to make TONS and now they're almost obsolete)
Loan processing
Basically, anything not tied to locale

Take it from me, I'm very, very up on this and I've been in IT for about 10 years now and am in the upper eschelon of software developers. I've left my last 3 jobs in an effort to dodge offshoring. Now, my current company (Fidelity) is talking about offshoring 90% of their software development. I guess I can run but I can't hide  

And certainly with Bush in power now, it's open season on American citizens.

&lt;/rant>

P.S. Core I just love your avatar!! Xena RULES! What a capture that is.

Oh, and my wife works at the Macaroni Grill, and studying for nursing, a career immune to outsourcing.


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Nov 26, 2004)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> 2Stupid2Duck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Smart alex.   You ain't too old to put over my ... oh....   .. never mind .. um...


----------



## oriecat (Nov 26, 2004)

2Stupid2Duck said:
			
		

> My wife works in superannuation -



A what?  :? 


My bf works for an upscale hotel, running their business center and doing the audio/visual setups for all of the meetings and stuff.


----------



## Niki (Nov 26, 2004)

Ryan Gracie: Wow :? 

Thanks for the warning, but that is what he loves to do and won't give up I believe.  Plus he is doing fine ... before he even went to the school he made some jobs to few people and still does.


----------



## Bokeh (Nov 26, 2004)

Niki said:
			
		

> Ryan Gracie: Wow :?
> 
> Thanks for the warning, but that is what he loves to do and won't give up I believe.  Plus he is doing fine ... before he even went to the school he made some jobs to few people and still does.



LOl, ok. You can lead a horse to water... best of luck.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Nov 26, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> 2Stupid2Duck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Must have a differ meaning in Australian that in American 


> dictionary.com
> 
> Superannuation
> \Su`per*an`nu*a"tion\, n. The state of being superannuated, or too old for office or business; the state of being disqualified by old age; decrepitude.
> ...


----------



## manda (Nov 26, 2004)

superannunation is the scheme which gives you a pay out once you retire.

mmmm...studying to be an english teacher and he's going to be brilliant.


----------



## Xmetal (Nov 26, 2004)

My Partner is a Childcare worker, always has something to complain about:

- Kids making a mess
- Kids beating her up
- Kids doing this
- Kids doing that


----------



## Vancouver (Nov 26, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> superannunation is the scheme which gives you a pay out once you retire.
> 
> mmmm...studying to be an english teacher and he's going to be brilliant.



 

what a coincidence....mine is a teacher too!!! she's the most caring primary teacher i've ever come across.


----------



## manda (Nov 26, 2004)

:love:


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 27, 2004)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Miti , I hear ya there on the stories from your other half's job .. scary stuff ....



Oh man...  I wish I could tell a few here!  :shock: :shock:  :shock: 

You're right, I never realized how stooooopid some humans are! Stories I hear from her.  :roll: 

Chef's a wonderful profession.  I bet you're one spoiled Aussie girl when it comes to food!    

I've always toyed with that idea but remained afraid that my hands might suffer due to some accident.  Oh well...  I leave it to others.


----------



## Luminosity (Nov 27, 2004)

Vancouver said:
			
		

> manda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Manda said:
			
		

> :love:



Oh you .... you ..... MUSHERS !!! 

( just kiddin kiddies , I love me some mush  ) 


Miti , ya can pm me a story or two if ya want ... we can swap skeery tales :shock:

Hope that I *am* a spoiled aussie chica when I move to Toronto , and that he *does* practice all his developing culinary skills on me . 

Gotta get in fast , whilst they're learnin ... coz when they're seasoned , fully-fledged chefs and playin with food allllllll the time .....they tend not to wanna cook at home


----------



## Luminosity (Nov 27, 2004)

Oh and teachers ( after parents , of course ) can be *the* most important people in a childs life. 

Manda & Sean , I'm sure you are ( will be ) great influences in a lotta kids lives :hug:


----------



## ferny (Nov 27, 2004)

I'm toying with the idea of becoming a teacher for young children. I'm probably too thick though. :?


----------



## Vancouver (Nov 27, 2004)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Oh and teachers ( after parents , of course ) can be *the* most important people in a childs life.
> 
> Manda & Sean , I'm sure you are ( will be ) great influences in a lotta kids lives :hug:



  

thanks!!! i know amanda is already, and i hope i will be.

and sorry for the mushyness.


----------



## mentos_007 (Nov 27, 2004)

single... so I can't tell you what my BF does


----------



## mavrik (Nov 27, 2004)

My woman's a photographer.   We do it together.

M


----------



## terri (Nov 27, 2004)

Vancouver said:
			
		

> Luminosity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please, don't apologize.....you guys give me a smile.... I luv it!!    



My husband is an aerial photographer for the GA DOT.        Fun job.


----------



## aggiezach (Nov 27, 2004)

My Gal is s student studying Marketing. She'll be finished up this May and is just now starting the Job search. She's pretty much amazing at everything she does and will be successful in any field that she chooses. Shes looking for something in the non-profit world right now. Something for the greater good! Shes Awesome what else can I say!  :love:

Zach


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 27, 2004)

Beryl, my significant other, is an Apple G4 Laptop.... and I like her that way.


----------



## ferny (Nov 28, 2004)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> single... so I can't tell you what my BF does


Maybe we should hook up then. It's horrible being the odd one out. We could be the odd ones out together. :mrgreen:


----------



## airgunr (Nov 28, 2004)

My wife is my partner in our buisness.  She runs the front of the house at the restaurant as well as the kitchens.  I run the back, keep things running and fixed, do the books, pay taxes, all that exciting stuff.  I really think her job is tougher than mine.


----------



## PreludeX (Nov 28, 2004)

im in my old town now, for thanksgiving and what not, but as i posted, i said i was single... still am nothings changed, but i do have a date with a girl in interior design when i get back to seattle .. i knew id find a designer of something


----------



## mygrain (Nov 28, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Beryl, my significant other, is an Apple G4 Laptop.... and I like her that way.



Was it love at first sight? :shock: 

My GF is an anthropologist, and is currently looking for a foot in the door with a charity organization like United Way.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 28, 2004)

mygrain said:
			
		

> Hertz van Rental said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absolutely! No woman could measure.

(But then at my age I don't measure up much any more, either.....)


----------



## photogoddess (Nov 28, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Absolutely! No woman could measure.
> 
> (But then at my age I don't measure up much any more, either.....)



Ya know, they make a pill for that these days. :twisted:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 29, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Hertz van Rental said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :shock: Women come in pill form now?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 29, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> photogoddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anyway PG, I didn't mean in that way. NOW go and wash your mind out with soap and water!

See - I knew it would apply to you sooner or later. I just replied to this under the wrong thread  :smileys:


----------



## mygrain (Nov 29, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> photogoddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How about extra-strength, non-drowsy?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 29, 2004)

mygrain said:
			
		

> Hertz van Rental said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Surely you mean non-dopey! ;-)


----------



## mygrain (Nov 30, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> mygrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



amen to that...do those come in fast acting gel-caps cuz i could use a large bottle around da house?


----------



## PreludeX (Nov 30, 2004)

maybe they could come in like syrups like dayquil or somethin?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 30, 2004)

PreludeX said:
			
		

> maybe they could come in like syrups like dayquil or somethin?



I was going to make a joke about cunning linctus but I don't think I will....


----------



## photogoddess (Nov 30, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Anyway PG, I didn't mean in that way. NOW go and wash your mind out with soap and water!
> 
> See - I knew it would apply to you sooner or later. I just replied to this under the wrong thread  :smileys:



I don't want to. I like my mind JUST like it is.  :twisted:


----------



## fotoadam (Dec 1, 2004)

my gf is in grad school getting a degree in Business..  she already has her bachelors 

I'm still working on my bachelors of science in photography   :shock: 

Adam


----------



## Trig (Dec 1, 2004)

My girlfriend is a student, doing art etc (yea etc) and works part time at Tesco, like me (but a different store)


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 1, 2004)

Trig said:
			
		

> My girlfriend is a student, doing art etc (yea etc) and works part time at Tesco, like me (but a different store)



Are you ready to rumble?


----------



## Patrick (Dec 4, 2004)

My wife also works at the Sheriff's Office, Geene Co.  in the civil division.


----------

